# PORTLAND TRAILBLAZERS Group Hug Thread



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

:soapbox: 

Yow, we Blazer fans/posters sure have had a hectic year no? 

Its nothing new I know, but in addition to another up and down year with the Blazers, we've moved from one board to another- losing some faithful on the way out (nobody likes change), seen longtime posters leave in a huff, some comeback, some threaten to leave, and have been at each other's throats bi-weekly.

On the verge of the Blazers going home in another disappointing showing or maybe, displaying MUCHO heart onto a game seven, can we all just give all the "hating" a rest? (I despise that term, but it fits, I guess I am a hater-hater)

Group Hug anyone? 

 
































Now doesn't that feel better?

:banana: :vbanana: :bbanana: :rbanana: :bball: :basket: 

Go Blazers.

STuart


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

:ghug:


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Reminds me of that BIG group kiss they all used to blow at the end of _The Dating Game_ :makeout:

*GO BLAZERS!!* 

I wuff you guys. :yes:


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Wow I guess I don't need coffee to feel all warm inside...


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

Consider yourselves hugged. 

 

You guys are all great.

"I LOVE THIS BOARD!!!!"


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

Thats what i'm talking about.

Coffee got nothing on this thread- even flavoured coffee, throw out the electric blankets and kick out Mom.

Hug it up Blazerfans, even you lurkers. Get your longtime lurking butts in here. Its all about positive up in here.

Send out the love to those pot-smoking, in-fighting, technical-receiving, image-unconscious, Lithuanian, overpaid, law-challenged, towel-throwing, laughing-after-a-loss, headband-wearing, oversized teddy bears in support of a successful game 6.

Go Blazers,

STuart

P.S. I can't breath CFFI, loosen the kung-fu grip lady


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>s a b a s 11</b>!
> I can't breath CFFI, loosen the kung-fu grip lady


Oooops...sorry.

Still in the clouds from Game 5!

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

i'm not really into emotions, so I guess I'll go in for a group hand shake. 

i wish i belonged to an ethnic group. then i could hug people.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Hey! I wuff you guys too! :drool:


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Can I have a group hug with the Blazer Dancers?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Don't hate the hater. Hate the hate.



Ed O.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> Can I have a group hug with the Blazer Dancers?


They came up to our sky box after the Clippers game. Where were you?


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

HOWIE thinks that ABM had on some beer goggles! Was the lighting up there that bad? :laugh:


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> HOWIE thinks that ABM had on some beer goggles! Was the lighting up there that bad? :laugh:


You mean, that WASN'T them?!


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> i'm not really into emotions, so I guess I'll go in for a group hand shake.
> 
> i wish i belonged to an ethnic group. then i could hug people.


The effort is there, so here's to effort (sabas11 offers up hand for manly unemotional robot-like handshake)

TheWanker looks at Sabas11 with untrusting eyes, but extends his arm for a hardy 2-second handshake...

Sabas11 shakes theWanker's hand firmly but doesn't let go, theWanker struggles mightily as he tries to free himself from the handshake.

Sabas11 holds tightly and waves over to CFFI, ABM, tlong, Howie, Gym Rat and Schilly (who are all smoking in a circle and playing hacky-sack) for a forced group hug on Wank.

ABM grabs hold and doesn't let go as Schilly, CFFI, Ed O. and Gym Rat jump atop TheWanker.

TheWanker squirms but is overcome with human warmth and love. Much like a fish caught in a net, that finally realizes it is pointless to struggle any longer, he gives in and lets out a sigh of relief. "I've been waiting for a group hug like that all my life"

You're one of us now.

Welcome to game 7... hey is that Hap, L4L and Speed over there?

Lets get 'em

STuart


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

you really sure you want to do something like that with a guy named "theWanker"?

(little hint: don't shake my left hand):laugh:


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

_A girl with cotton in her ears...
is shielded from the bells' effects.

As if by hidden signal,
the people turn to face her.
One thousand eyes are staring...
they pull away her ear plugs._

-- They Might Be Giants, "The Bells Are Ringing"


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

* s a b a s 11 ~* Good one, I have been waiting to use this smiley! :dogpile:

Seems fitting in this thread! :laugh:


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Please allow an outsider to get in on this because I am pulling so hard for the Blazers to pull this out, and it's not because I don't like Dallas and Cuban. It's more because the Blazers NEED to have something good happen for them this year, to force them to be the best team they can be.

We all know that if this team truly wanted to and truly came to play for 48 minutes a game, there is NO one that can beat them --- (that and pull Damon when he loses focus and is too small on the floor).

So, with that said --- if any team can pull this thing out, it is the Blazers. And that discounts Dallas' conspiracy theory. They must be afraid of the Blazers pulling it out. I think the Blazers showed up the last game and NOW they know what they're up against IF the Blazers come to play.

GO BLAZERS!!!!!


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> Please allow an outsider to get in on this because I am pulling so hard for the Blazers to pull this out, and it's not because I don't like Dallas and Cuban. It's more because the Blazers NEED to have something good happen for them this year, to force them to be the best team they can be.
> 
> We all know that if this team truly wanted to and truly came to play for 48 minutes a game, there is NO one that can beat them --- (that and pull Damon when he loses focus and is too small on the floor).
> ...


Ed O. looks at Dynasty Rider with a furroughed brow, and has an epiphany, thinking to himself "NO WAY AM I HUGGING Minstrel, NO WAY MAN" 

Howie clearly looks at Gym Rat and ABM for direction. 

CFFI smiles opens her arms, showing her approval. 

All this is unseen by TheWanker as he lays in fetal position all the while being comforted by tlong, sabas11, and Schilly...

"I LOVE YOU GUYS" cries a teary-eyed Wanker. 

tlong thinks to himself "get ahold of yourself man"

Although uncomfortable with Wank in his arms, Schilly holds tight, knowing support is what the Blazers need.

ABM and Gym Rat have a discussion, they drop the hacky sack and gives Dynasty Rider a big old down home Blazer hug.

Oh yeah.

STuart


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>s a b a s 11</b>!
> 
> 
> Ed O. looks at Dynasty Rider with a furroughed brow, and has an apiphany, thinking to himself "NO WAY AM I HUGGING Minstrel, NO WAY MAN"
> ...


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

I once knew someone from Hacky Sack.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

LOL!


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

Alright 

ABM is here so is tlong, and Ed O. theWank has gotten the hug of his life. CFFI, Gym Rat, Schilly and Howie. Heck we have Dynasty Rider in our midsts too (although given a hug, we Blazer fans are still shunning him and making him carry out hacky-sacks)

We need more hugging people. Hugging is good, hugging will end a war, end road-rage and give good vibes to one's favorite basketball team as well as their e-fans. (just make sure to stay away from the Wank's left hand)

with that, I am calling out the following Blazer fans to come get their hugs, we have limited space and will recycle them to either Mavs fans, Laker fans, the Bulls Board or Ron, so unless you want good vibes over that way, come and get it.

Sorry if I forgot you-- 

Hap
sabas4mvp
So Cal Blazer Fan
Masbee
bfan1
Speed
Longtime Lurker
MAS RipCity
L4L
bintim70
Qyntel's Shadow
terrible
Paxil
Trader Bob
Tommyboy
hasoos
RW#30
Quigly
tblazrdude
brewmaster
Minstrel
SheedsoNasty
HeartoTemptYou
Blazethetrailcat
L4L_1
4theSnapper

I also would like to have bfan1 and Speed hug.

Get the camera ready people this is one for the ages...

STuart


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

*I think Stuart has missed his calling.....*

I definitely sense an aptitude for a career in either pulp-fiction writing or group dynamic enabling.

Kung-fu hugs to you, pal.

:grinning:


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

My fellow members of BBBnet -

You'll never know how much I appreciate posting here. It's a place where I can carry on intelligent discussion about my favorite sport and favorite team in that sport. It's a place where I can temporarily escape the problems of everyday life. It's a place where I know I will find the humor that helps me to enjoy life that much more.

a HUUUGE hug to all of you. (even those of you who went to Lakeridge) 

It's a :djparty: here at the Blazer board! Go Blazer Board! 

And Go Blazers!


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: I think Stuart has missed his calling.....*



> Originally posted by <b>Crazy Fan From Idaho</b>!
> I definitely sense an aptitude for a career in either pulp-fiction writing or group dynamic enabling.
> 
> Kung-fu hugs to you, pal.
> ...


You mean doing tedious glorified data-entry with a professional misleading title for blah corporate company incorporated isn't my calling?

stupid high-school career placement counselors... but I digress, this is all about giving out the love, leaving the hate for... uh... hate (thanks Ed O.)

STuart


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

this is a weird forum why do you guys have so many problems...don't get it.

Should be called the GROUP THERAPY thread.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

We are a forum in turmoil, we like our team, we have so much drama its crazy! :krazy:


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> this is a weird forum why do you guys have so many problems...don't get it.


Quit the hate, man. It's not your style.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> Quit the hate, man. It's not your style.


I think i'm getting the idea


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Does Tom need a hug? :yes:


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> Does Tom need a hug? :yes:


He's just jealous the nets forum don't have a lovefest like we're having, but we're stopping the hate, trying to bait us into negativity will not work, at least in this thread.

Ain't that right L4L?

"Thats right sabas11" L4L replies while looking confused by the sleeping Wanker on the floor.

HOWIE places his hand on L4L's shoulder, nods his head in the Wanker's direction and whispers "Doesn't he look so peaceful?"

"Yeah" says L4L

"Is that what happens when you get a good hug" Tom asks 
"Boy we sure don't have this kinda thing over in the Nets forum, you guys are great, can I... maybe... get a hug?"

You've come to the right place.

Thats amore.

STuart


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>s a b a s 11</b>!
> TheWanker squirms but is overcome with human warmth and love.


I guess that means no more of that robot love for TheWanker. Once you go human, you never go back, or so they say.

I'm a little late to this totally platonic, muchly same-sex love-in...mind if I watch for a bit, while I acclimate myself to this new world order?


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>s a b a s 11</b>!
> Ed O. looks at Dynasty Rider with a furroughed brow, and has an epiphany, thinking to himself "NO WAY AM I HUGGING Minstrel, NO WAY MAN"


Holy crap, pre-emptively rejected.

This is like first year of junior high school all over again. Except without the hot fourteen year old girls...

This forum has become way too painful. Thanks guys...been a good time here, but I think I need a new start somewhere.

I hope my credits will transfer to a new board...


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>s a b a s 11</b>!
> 
> 
> He's just jealous the nets forum don't have a lovefest like we're having, but we're stopping the hate, trying to bait us into negativity will not work, at least in this thread.
> ...


:rofl: 

Keep it up, sabas11! Great stuff.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> ...



I asked a simple question and you guys overreact...you are hating not me...don't be so sensitive and all your problems will be solved...geez. Hope you guys have a great day.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

"This forum has become way too painful. Thanks guys...been a good time here, but I think I need a new start somewhere. I hope my credits will transfer to a new board..." Minstrel says, covering his mouth as if it would stop the emotions from flooding out.

CFFI and Gym Rat looked at each other knowing that Minstrel's brand newness to platonic male-hugging would freak out the conservative Minstrel

So the ladies took it upon themselves to drop the hacy-sack and chase Minstrel down.

"Did you forget about us womens?" Gym Rat said as she hugged Minstrel from behind "CFFI and I wanted to make it easier on you before ABM caught sight of you. Plus we hear JackieJackal is on her way too"

"REALLY?!, JackieJackal?! Maybe I will stick around!" a now ecstatic Minstrel replied.

"Yep, come play hacky-sack with us over here" CFFI said smiling, waving her hand over to where she and Gym Rat were preciously. Gym Rat and Minstrel followed CFFI's lead...

"Watch your step here, Wankers sleeping"

STuart


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Hail, hail, the gangs all here! 

Hey *Tom*, better pace yourself, to much time on the Blazer board and you might never..... :buddies:....oh there he goes, I think he is out cold! :laugh:


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

_sometimes when we touch,
the honesty's too much,
and I have to close my eyes and hide.
I wanna hold you till I die,
till we both break down and cry.
I wanna hold you till the fear in me subsides. _ 

sniff sniff

now I'll go back to sleep.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

say..did anyone else get a soar throat and a burning sensation when you pee, from being within 10 feet of those "women" at the Clippers "group"game?


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> say..did anyone else get a soar throat and a burning sensation from being within 10 feet of those "women" at the Clippers "group"game?


Uhhh...


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

:ghug: if we win....
:rocket: / :buddies: if we lose...
:yes:


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> :ghug: if we win....
> :rocket: / :buddies: if we lose...
> :yes:


Thats where you're wrong MAS, this thread is specifically for 

:ghug: !!!!!!

Now come here you big lug... wait... no, don't run... 

"GRAB HIM SO CAL!"

So Cal Blazer Fan grabs MAS RipCity and gives him a hug, soon Hap and Tom piles onto the love. There the four stood hugging, manly as can be, like a scene from Stand By Me but more fanatical about sports... 

Minstrel looks up from hacky-sacking with CFFI and Gym Rat, still a bit emotional, and breaks away from the hacky-sack triangle and joins MAS, Hap, Tom and So Cal Blazer Fan for perhaps the most emotional group hug thus far.

The tears flow. 

"I knew he'd come along" Gym Rat says, picking up the hacky-sack.

"I knew he'd come along."

STuart


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Hap*!
> 
> 
> say..did anyone else get a soar throat and a burning sensation when you pee, from being within 10 feet of those "women" at the Clippers "group"game?



Shhhhh, my wife reads this board. What happens in the box, stays in the box! :whatever:


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

:ghug:

hey I like hugs. well.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

I never knew I was so conservative *nor* so latently emotional. It's funny what you learn about yourself when someone else writes your story.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

go blazers


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

"Hey I like hugs" said Trader Bob, arms outstretched making his first appearance.

"And I never knew I was so latently emotional" said Minstrel, accepting Trader Bob's offer.

The moment was interrupted by Speed, who finally makes his way to the Blazer gathering.

Everyone nervously takes notice of the infamous thread-starter, expecting some controversial comment or aggresive statement. Instead Speed simply joins in and says

"Go Blazers"

Arms crossed, Schilly looks over to tlong and says to him "Look at that, isn't that sweet?" tlong just kind of nods his head and answers

"yeah, that's nice."

Go Blazers...

STuart


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

See what love does.

To quote Pearl Jam-

"Love is all we need, all we need is love."

Who's up for a grouphug?

STuart


----------

